# Der Rahmen um eine Tabelle soll links, rechts und unterhalb angezeigt werden. Wie ?



## x12x13 (24. September 2002)

Ich habe folgendes versucht:

frame="vsides" frame="below"

aber das funktioniert nicht, es ist das gleiche, als wenn ich nur:

frame="vsides"

schreiben würde. 

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, das die Rahmen links, rechts und unterhalb angezeigt werden ?

ich könnte ja auch eine tabelle in eine andere tabelle packen, aber ist mir einfach zu unübersichtlich. 

danke für die antworten schonmal.


----------



## Dario Linsky (24. September 2002)

```
<table style="border-top: #0px; border-left: 1px solid #000000; border-right: 1px solid #000000; border-bottom: 1px solid #000000;"> ... </table>
```

meinst du sowas?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. September 2002)

```
<HTML>
<head>
<title>Just a test</title>
</head>
<body>
<style>
table
{
	border-left: thin solid Black;
	border-right: thin solid Black;
	border-bottom : thin solid Black;
}
</style>
<table width="20" height="30" border="0">
<tr>
<td id="test">Hallo</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
<html>
```

[edit]

Upps, ein paar Sek. zu spät auf senden geklickt *smile*

[/edit]


----------



## x12x13 (25. September 2002)

danke, es hat wunderbar funktioniert


----------

